# JD 4300 Tire Question



## Tweeter (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a JD 4300 four wheel drive compact tractor. I would like to know if 27 x 10.50 x 15 front wheel/tire combination will work. The operators manual lists 27 x 8.50 x 15. Would putting the larger tire/wheel combination on the front affect anything (4x4, turning radius, etc.)? Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The extra 1.5 inches in width may cause some rubbing or interference with the FEL or MMM if so equipped. I would suggest turning your current front wheels full turn lock to lock and measure the amount of clearance you have with any potential obstructions. If the ply/weight rating is suitable for use and the tire diameter is the same as the OEM tires; you should be fine provided there are no interference issues. Turning radius should not be affected to any noticable degree, and 4 x 4 should work the same. If the tire diameter is different, you may run into drive train binding issues in 4 x 4. Measure and compare these tires to your current tires to be certain they are of identical diameter.


----------

